# Reading list



## eipper (Mar 14, 2014)

Just a thought re identification might be worth a sticky thread on recommended reading. If you guys would like me to put something together let me know. I could also put up notifications and references to new taxonomic papers as they are released. 

Let et me know and btw I hope everyone has finished the new Cogger by now. So good to see the whole thing printed!

cheers
Scott


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 14, 2014)

I would love to read anything new or recommended!


----------



## Channaz (Mar 15, 2014)

Sounds like a great idea, Scott! Look forward to it.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 15, 2014)

I would love to know if there is one book that is best for reptile health and disease as there are so many out there.


----------



## jedi_339 (Mar 15, 2014)

eipper said:


> Just a thought re identification might be worth a sticky thread on recommended reading. If you guys would like me to put something together let me know. I could also put up notifications and references to new taxonomic papers as they are released.
> 
> Let et me know and btw I hope everyone has finished the new Cogger by now. So good to see the whole thing printed!
> 
> ...



I'd appreciate any new taxonomic papers that go up for sure, the latest _Varanus pilbarensis_/_hammerslyensis_ paper is subscription only 



andynic07 said:


> I would love to know if there is one book that is best for reptile health and disease as there are so many out there.



I'd think Danny Browns new book would be one of the better ones because it is the most up to date? Also focuses on Australian species and Australian diseases.

(Just checked and it's not actually written by Dan himself, but it's on his website for sale)


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 15, 2014)

jedi_339 said:


> I'd appreciate any new taxonomic papers that go up for sure, the latest _Varanus pilbarensis_/_hammerslyensis_ paper is subscription only
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one was just suggested by Dr Shane Simpson on a Facebook page as well so thanks and I will be buying that one I think.


----------



## butters (Mar 16, 2014)

It's probably the best mainstream book around Andy and Danny is always good to deal with IME. Or should I say Wendy is as it's usually her that handles the bookshop.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 16, 2014)

butters said:


> It's probably the best mainstream book around Andy and Danny is always good to deal with IME. Or should I say Wendy is as it's usually her that handles the bookshop.


Book already ordered mate cheers.


----------



## HerpBooks (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the order Andy! Will drop it around myself tomorrow morning.


----------



## andynic07 (Mar 17, 2014)

HerpBooks said:


> Thanks for the order Andy! Will drop it around myself tomorrow morning.


Wow that is service, no wonder this is my second or third book that I have bought and will continue ordering my future books through you guys. Great , reliable , fast and personal service. Well done guys.


----------



## eipper (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all,

Here is a start I will continue to add to it...... via editing

Cheers,
Scott


Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Dragons in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Geckos in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Monitors in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Skinks in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Canale, E, Isbister, GK & Currie, B 2009, ‘Investigating pressure bandaging for snakebite in a simulated setting: bandage type, training and the effect of transport, _Emergency Medicine Australasia,_ vol. 21, no. 3, pp. 184–190.[/h]

Cogger, HG, Cameron, E & Cogger H 1983 Zooological catalogue of Australia 1 Amphibia and reptilia, Australian Government Publishing Service. Canberra

Cogger, HG 2014, _Reptiles and amphibians of Australia_, CSIRO, Sydney.

Ehmann, H 1992 _Encyclopaedia of Australian animals: reptiles_, Collins Angus and Robertson, Sydney.

Eipper, S 2012 A guide to Australian frogs in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Eipper, S 2012 A guide to Australian Snakes in Captivity - Elapids and Colubrids, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Elliott, A 2012 A guide to Australian Turtles in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh

Fry, BF, Holger, S, van der Weerd, L, Young, B, McNaughtan, J, Ramjan, R,Vidal, N, Poelmann, RE & Norman, JA 2008, ‘Evolution of an Arsenal-structural and functional diversification of the venom system in the advanced snakes (CAENOPHIDIA)’, _Molecular & Cellular Proteomics, _vol 7, no. 2, pp. 215–246.

Gillam, MW 1979, ‘The genus Pseudonaja (Serpentes: Elapidae) in the Northern Territory’, _Territory Parks and Wildlife Commission, Research Bulletin,_ no. 1.

Gow, GF 1989, _Graeme Gow’s complete guide to Australian snakes_, Angus and Robertson, Sydney.

Greer, AE 1987, _The biology and evolution of Australian lizards_, Surrey Beatty and Sons, Chipping Norton, New South Wales.

Greer, AE 1997, _The biology and evolution of Australian snakes_, Surrey Beatty and Sons, Chipping Norton, New South Wales.


Isbister, GK, Halkidis, L, O’Leary, MA, Whitaker, R, Cullen, P, Mulcahy, R, Bonnin, R & Brown SGA 2010, ‘Human anti-snake venom IgG antibodies in a previously bitten snake-handler, but no protection against local envenoming’, _Toxicon,_ vol. 55, pp. 646–649.

Kuch, U, Keogh, Keogh, JS, Weigel, J, Smith, LA & Mebs, D 2005, ‘Phylogeography of Australia’s King Brown Snake (_Pseudechis australis_) reveals Pliocene divergence and Pleistocene dispersal of a top predator’, _Naturwissenschaften_ vol. 92, pp. 121–127.

Mara, WP 1990 _Venomous snakes of the world_, TFH Publications.

Mirtschin, PJ & Davis, R 1991 _Dangerous snakes of australia—an illustrated guide to Australia’s most venomous snakes,_ rev edn, Ure Smith Press, Willoughby, New South Wales.

Murphy, JC 2007, _Homalopsid Snakes: evolution in the mud,_ Kreiger Publishing, Florida, USA.

Murphy, JC 2011, ‘The nomenclature and systematics of some Australiasian Homalopsid snakes (Squamata: Serpentes: Homalopsidae)’, _The Raffles Bulletin of Zoology,_ vol. 59, no. 2, pp. 229–236.

O’Shea, MT 1996, _A guide to the snakes of Papua New Guinea_, Independent Publishing, Port Moresby.

Shine, R 1991, _Australian Snakes—a natural history,_ Reed Books, Balgowlah, New South Wales.

Smith, HM & Chiszar, D 2006, ‘Dilemma of name recognition—why and when to use new combinations of scientific names. _Herpetological Conservation and Biology,_ vol. 1, no. 1, pp. 6–8.


Storr GM, Smith, LA & Johnstone, RE 2002, _Snakes of Western Australia, _(rev. edn), Western Australian Museum, Perth, Western Australia.
Sutherland, S K 1983, _Australian Animal Toxins_, Oxford University Press, Melbourne.

Wells, R & Wellington C, R, 1983 A synopsis of the class reptilia in Australia. Australian Journal of Herpetology, vol 1 no. 3 &4, 

White, J 2001, _CSL antivenom handbook_, Commonwealth Serum Laboratories, Parkville, Melbourne.

Williams, D, Jensen, S, Nimorakiotakis, B & Winkel, KD (eds) 2005, _Venomous bites and stings in Papua New Guinea – A guide to treatment for health workers and doctors, _ Australian Venom Research Unit, Melbourne.

Wilson, SK 2005, _A field guide to reptiles of Queensland_, New Holland, Chatswood, Sydney.

Wilson, SK & Swan G 2010, _A complete guide to reptiles of Australia_. New Holland, Chatswood, Sydney.

Worrell, E 1963, _Reptiles of Australia_, Angus and Robertson, Sydney.

Wuster, W, Dumbrell A J, Hay, C, Pook, CE, Williams, DJ & Fry, BF 2004,
‘Snakes across the Strait: trans-Torresian phylogeographic relationships in three genera of Australasian snakes (Serpentes: Elapidae: _Acanthophis_, _Oxyuranus_, and _Pseudechis_)’,
_Molecular Phylogenetics and Evolution, _vol. 34, pp. 1–14.


----------



## Rob (Mar 18, 2014)

eipper said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here is a start I will continue to add to it...... via editing
> 
> ...



I have copied this post into Noteworthy Threads, which is essentially our "Stickies Forum". Any adjustments you make here I will replicate there. Just mention me (or another Mod) in a post so that we are made aware of any changes.

Cheers for your efforts, Scott.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/noteworthy-threads-5397/recommended-reading-212528/


----------



## critterguy (Mar 18, 2014)

Which would be better to go, the following 2 books:
Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Geckos in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh
Brown, D 2012 A guide to Australian Skinks in Captivity, Reptile Publications, Burleigh
Both are around 350 pages.

Or this book:
Mike Swan, 2008,Keeping and Breeding Australian Lizards which is 616 pages, 

So I assume it has as much info and pics as the other 2 put together but haven't viewed any of the 3, hence why I'm asking which would be better to get, the first 2 or the 2nd option?


----------



## eipper (Mar 18, 2014)

If it was me I would get both Danny's books


----------



## butters (Mar 18, 2014)

I agree with Scott. I have all three books and find myself reaching for the first two more often and always before I look in the third.

They are all good books Danny's are just more up to date.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks, yeah I saw the difference in the publishing dates and thought the 1st two might have some newer info over the other one.
Just got to save for them after I finish saving for learner lessons again, nearly finished.


----------

